# Vintage NEC Publications



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

480sparky can probably answer your questions.

Pete


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

Pete m. said:


> 480sparky can probably answer your questions.
> 
> Pete


yea he helped write the first one


----------



## acebradley (Mar 1, 2012)

Stumbled upon this today:
http://www.electric-find.com/nfpa.htm

Pretty much answers my question.:thumbsup:


----------

